# NX 2000 brake upgrade?



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

I want to do this upgrade but was wondering if I can buy the stuff at an autoparts store like autozone or pep boys?


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Never mind. Found it by using the search


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Good noob!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Only if we had more noobs like this one...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

ynot21 said:


> Never mind. Found it by using the search


FINALLY!! we have an intelligent NOOBIE!!!  This one's a keeper!


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

some times i just look around the boards to find noobs and have a good laugh... this guy ruined my afternoon chuckle


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry for the disappointment


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Bryan200sx said:


> some times i just look around the boards to find noobs and have a good laugh... this guy ruined my afternoon chuckle


Straight from the keyboard of a LURKER :banhump: :thumbup: :cheers:


----------

